# Bye bye Emeril??



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

LOS ANGELES - NBC is apparently not "happy, happy" with "Emeril," because the network has decided to replace the freshman sitcom with leftovers and J. Lo for November sweeps.

"Emeril," which stars Food Network chef Emeril Lagasse as, basically, himself, will be replaced by reruns of other NBC comedies, a Jennifer Lopez concert special and an hourlong "Three Sisters" for November, according to Variety. It will likely return in December.

NBC was initially pleased with ratings for the show, which, while not spectacular (6.1 rating /10 share for the premiere), improved the network's performance over last year in the competitive 8 p.m. Tuesday time slot. Its numbers have since fallen to below a 5 rating, however, and this week it finished last in its time period among adults 18-49, the demographic group coveted by advertisers.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I haven't seen more than 3 minutes of it yet. Rumor has it, _it'll be back._


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Neither have I Nancy, it's pretty bad. That's why they should put it out of its misery.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Emeril took a big chance by starring in a major metwork 
sitcom . Win or lose I feel that the guy has done more for the food biz through his cooking shows than all of the past shows put together . Thanks BAM MAN .
Of course thats is just my opinion.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I just goes to show that you need to hire the right person for the job. Emeril is a nice guy, an accomplished chef, an inspriational teacher and an entertainer. Obviously, what he is not!, is an actor! It involves a whole different set of skills to make it in that arena. Just because someone is fun to watch and listen to on the TV, doesn't mean that they can make the leap to fiction-based acting and production. This fact is clearly exemplified by models' forays into the realm of theater and film. The resulting effect is a lesson on how to make a silk purse into a pig's ear.
Much easier than the other way around. 

To the producers of such shows, a few words of advice---
HIRE AN ACTOR TO DO AN ACTOR'S JOB!
There are plenty of actors out there with lots of food service experience.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I can understand why the network thought having Emeril play himself on a sitcom might work. After all his show on The Food Network is one of the most popular. Of course someone had to think that since people love his cooking show they would love him in a sitcom. 


Maybe they should done a back stage look at his show instead of a sitcom. Of course this doesn't fit with what the networks want to show on primetime.


----------

